# 2003 Mercedes C180 Komp Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi.........here's a Mercedes C Class that I did a tidy up on a couple of weeks ago. It's a 2003 model in Dark Green metallic with approx 74,000 miles. Usual things to get on with on the exterior and the interior being a Light Grey Cloth was looking a bit grubby. So here it is as I started.....

WP_20160610_11_04_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_04_22_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_04_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_04_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_04_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_05_01_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_05_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_05_13_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_05_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_05_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_05_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_05_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_05_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_06_07_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_06_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_06_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_06_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_06_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_06_58_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_07_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_07_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_07_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_07_26_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_07_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_07_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_07_51_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_07_58_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_08_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_08_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_08_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_08_39_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_08_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_09_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_09_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_09_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_10_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_10_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_10_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_10_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_10_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_11_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_11_10_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_11_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_11_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_11_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_11_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_11_50_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_12_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_12_26_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_12_37_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_12_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_12_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_13_00_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_13_13_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_13_25_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_13_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_11_15_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Plenty to get on with, i'll post up some more shortly.

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Here we are after a decontamination of the exterior using all the usual products and process.

WP_20160610_20_08_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_20_08_25_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Time to have a look at those yellowy seat belts.......

WP_20160610_14_48_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_14_37_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

a sort of 50/50 or 70/30!

WP_20160610_14_29_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick 50/50 on the Steering wheel

WP_20160610_20_08_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

and quickie on the Drivers Footwell...

WP_20160610_20_09_07_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Door Card

WP_20160610_20_09_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

The horrible Centre Armrest

WP_20160610_20_09_22_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Door Seals

WP_20160610_20_10_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160610_20_10_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

The other side of the Steering Wheel yet to be done....

WP_20160610_20_11_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Looking a bit fresher now......

WP_20160611_19_04_52_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160611_19_04_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160611_19_05_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160611_19_05_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160611_19_05_28_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160611_19_05_35_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160611_19_05_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160611_19_06_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160611_19_06_25_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Taken inside for some polishing etc....

WP_20160614_15_43_28_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160614_16_23_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160614_16_24_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160614_20_04_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160614_20_05_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will post up the completed pics later.

Cheers for now.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Another disgusting interior. 
That armrest is unbelievable.

Look forward to seeing it after you work your magic on it mate. 
As always love your threads, much more interesting than another "brand new car having a detail".
😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyTaffy93 (Jan 17, 2016)

Amazing work once again, you've completely transformed that car, the interior especially.

Looking forward to your finished shots.


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks like a ****e bomb went off inside the car. You Sir, do amazing work.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice work again! Am I right in thinking it's just APC you use on the steering wheels? It's come up a treat - need to do that on my other halves!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great turnaround so far. What a minging car to start with!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Mother-Goose said:


> Nice work again! Am I right in thinking it's just APC you use on the steering wheels? It's come up a treat - need to do that on my other halves!


Thanks - yes just APC but it was Wild Mongolian Goat Hair Detailing brush that I used to apply it - Hand made by Tibetan Monks.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic Charlie, yet another superb thread from yourself.

Had that EVER been cleaned I wonder....the inside looks like it hadn't.

and that has one of my pet hates too...'knock-on' balance weights!! Who does that!!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Great job on a minger


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn it Jack..... your a wizard at this game aren't you..... really do like looking at your threads and think you have got this detailing lark really nailed.... thing is ... when are we going to see a car from you that you "DONT" transform.... at least then I will think you are just like us all on here... falable.....lol.... 

Seriously, another one Jack that you have shaved years off.... doffing my cap again young sir...keep up the good work...

rgds

Sata...aka lyndon


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again......thank you for the comments. As mentioned earlier here are some finished shots. As per usual there is a few......

DSC_0025 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0366 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0364 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0362 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0361 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0360 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0358 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0357 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0356 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0355 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0354 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0351 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0350 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0348 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0347 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0346 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0344 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0343 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0341 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0338 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0337 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0336 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0335 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0334 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0330 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0329 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0328 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0326 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0325 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0324 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0318 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0316 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0315 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0313 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0312 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0309 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0308 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0306 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0305 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0304 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0303 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0301 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0300 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0298 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0297 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0295 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0294 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0292 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0290 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0289 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0287 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0285 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0284 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0283 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0282 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0281 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0280 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0279 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0277 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0276 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0273 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0271 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0270 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0269 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0268 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0267 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0266 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0265 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0264 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0263 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0262 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0261 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0260 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0028 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0022 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0018 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0014 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0006 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0005 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0004 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0009 by John Appleton, on Flickr

That's it...thanks for looking if you got this far!

Cheers


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Matt D (Jan 23, 2007)

Stunning work again.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Fantastic work, as always.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Another great read, with stunning results.

Always pleasing to see a car looking in near new condition after what it arrived looking like, even more so after you've finished with it. 
I know we all say it, but you've really got some skills and great attention to detail.

I can never understand how people drive around in a car that looks so filthy, especially on the inside??
I mean, how hard is it to spend what, 5 minutes at a jet wash or with a Hoover? Christ.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice finished shots


----------



## Top Banana (Oct 26, 2010)

Its true what they say, you can polish money into a car :thumb:


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Great job. 

What APC did you use on the interior?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I think Lyndon above has just summed up what I'm thinking pretty well. Outstanding stuff as always chum. Unbelievable. 

BTW, RE the Mongolian goat hair brushes, made by the timetable monks; they were on offer in Lidl last Thursday - 3 for £6.99 lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow - Amazing turnaround as usual. Looks like new. Shame about the build quality on this period of Mercs. Not the best.

Love your attention to detail as usual. Really turned it around.


----------



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Can you advise what pads and products you used.
I have a 2007 c class that needs a little car.
new to using a DA .
Thanks
Henry.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Just incredible mate.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

rob267 said:


> Another disgusting interior.
> That armrest is unbelievable.
> 
> Look forward to seeing it after you work your magic on it mate.
> ...


Thanks for that - glad you like this type of thread.



jon-v8 said:


> Another great read, with stunning results.
> 
> Always pleasing to see a car looking in near new condition after what it arrived looking like, even more so after you've finished with it.
> I know we all say it, but you've really got some skills and great attention to detail.
> ...


Thanks - yes some people just can't be arsed to even basic clean.



techman56 said:


> Great job.
> 
> What APC did you use on the interior?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - AS G101 was used.



Cookies said:


> I think Lyndon above has just summed up what I'm thinking pretty well. Outstanding stuff as always chum. Unbelievable.
> 
> BTW, RE the Mongolian goat hair brushes, made by the timetable monks; they were on offer in Lidl last Thursday - 3 for £6.99 lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks - think those brushes in Lidl are fake. Mine cost much more than that! 



mgtf said:


> Can you advise what pads and products you used.
> I have a 2007 c class that needs a little car.
> new to using a DA .
> Thanks
> Henry.


Henry - yes i used a Chem Guys Hex Pad (orange) to cut and a 3M Blue Waffle to refine. Polish wise both Menz products. PF2400 and SF4000.

Many thanks for the other comments not listed above.


----------



## carrera2.05 (Jul 7, 2009)

wonderful transformation , a credit to all of your hard and dedicated work .


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yet another amazing turn around,, you never disappoint, I looked for one of these last year, couldn't find a decent one in the north west of England, I like the green and grey material trim combination, lovely jubbly matey.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! What a change. What did you use to clean the seats and floor? My dads C CLass has a similar interior and the attachment to the Vax wet and dry makes it very hard to get good contact to the surface.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

What's up next mate?


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice job. I did one a few months back. Armrest was in a similar state, G101 had it clean in 60 seconds!! 
Don't you find that the carpet looks clean when brushed in one direction, and then dirty again when brushed in the other??


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Another top effort love these posts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Arvi said:


> Wow! What a change. What did you use to clean the seats and floor? My dads C CLass has a similar interior and the attachment to the Vax wet and dry makes it very hard to get good contact to the surface.


Hi - thanks for your comments. All the seats and Carpets were cleaned with AS G101 using a variety of Brushes and in part a Small Steam Cleaner. Once agitated etc I then extracted the remaining water with my Sealey Wet Vac. The head used on this I think is called a Dovetail attachment. It's actually a George Vacuum Accessory adapted to fit my Sealey Hose. Hope that helps.



ibiza55 said:


> What's up next mate?


Not quite sure yet! Something soon though.



TonyHill said:


> Nice job. I did one a few months back. Armrest was in a similar state, G101 had it clean in 60 seconds!!
> Don't you find that the carpet looks clean when brushed in one direction, and then dirty again when brushed in the other??


Thanks for that - AS G101 is good stuff for sure. The carpets are quite a thick pile that does deceive you into thinking they are still dirty! Good quality tho not like some of the others as thin as paper.

Cheers


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Love this turnaround... Can I ask what dilutions you use G101 at? I've never had results like that with G101...

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow what a great job you done there


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

tosh said:


> Love this turnaround... Can I ask what dilutions you use G101 at? I've never had results like that with G101...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi sorry only just noticed this! Thanks - I use about 20% G101 in a standard sprayer bottle then fill with warm water for interiors etc. Obviously if there is a heavily soiled area you may need a slightly stronger amount. Such a good product though AS G101 it rarely lets me down.

Cheers


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

okcharlie said:


> Hi sorry only just noticed this! Thanks - I use about 20% G101 in a standard sprayer bottle then fill with warm water for interiors etc. Obviously if there is a heavily soiled area you may need a slightly stronger amount. Such a good product though AS G101 it rarely lets me down.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, that's about twice the strength that I use it at (you're using at 4:1) so I'll give that a go: I'm usually at 9:1...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Superb job again.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

An absolutely top job, always enjoy your threads but think this may be your best work. Totally hated everything about that car originally but once you had finished it was actually a decent motor. 

How long does this kind of work take you, I spent about 8 hours at the weekend on a 116i which was no where near that bad and a good wash, clay, polish with lime prime. And a final wax. Didn't even touch the inside, not that it needed it mind.

Look forward to the next one.

Cheers Graeme


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Super G said:


> An absolutely top job, always enjoy your threads but think this may be your best work. Totally hated everything about that car originally but once you had finished it was actually a decent motor.
> 
> How long does this kind of work take you, I spent about 8 hours at the weekend on a 116i which was no where near that bad and a good wash, clay, polish with lime prime. And a final wax. Didn't even touch the inside, not that it needed it mind.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind comments Graeme........it was quite satisfying doing the car. Time wise is very difficult to say as I don't rush and do different stages over a few days. For example one day I may just spend a few hours de contaminating the whole car. Then another day tackle the Wheels off the car. Polishing wise it depends on the actual state of it but again similar time. For me it's not a time trial but more being happy with what is achieved and being comfortable with that.

Cheers


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Charlie, only been on here for a few days but already read 3 of your projects (every picture!) and I have to say I am very impressed, the results are phenomenal given the state they arrive with you in.. 

I was also looking for a decent cleaner for the inside so might try out some of this G101..

Keep up the great work, looking forward to your next project, inspiring..


----------

